
A million-dollar gift to journalism, without ties, and the reason for that - sytelus
https://www.poynter.org/news/million-dollar-gift-journalism-without-ties-and-reason
======
housingpost
A donation from the founder of a company that tried to force onerous copyright
restrictions on its users, to a news organization that a judge once said
resorted to "sophomoric bullying and name-calling to lead the reader to adopt
its particular agenda." What a pair.

